# Favorite glue?



## BrianTFowler (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a question that I am sure has a). been talked about before on here, and b). everyone has a strong opinion...

I am kitbashing some Aristo Craft Heavyweights. What is the best glue to use? to bond with the manufacturer's plastic?


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

I have always found that Loctite super glue in the blue and silver container works good for plastics. I have been using it for a long time for repairs to coaches, freight cars, etc. It bonds plastics well but not metals, I like the gel one which gives you about 3 sec before it bonds to fix a mistake. Just my opinion. It can be found at home depot or any other hardware store. Hope this helps.
Brit


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Brian, 

There are many glues that work for said endeavor, some better than others... I have not attempted to glue any of my Aristo HW car parts, perhaps someone in the know will speak-up. 

That said I have found that there is no magic glue for all in my kit bashing, accordingly I have multiple glues on hand. I test bond bits and pieces prior to committing my work to find the best product for the plastic in hand. 

I like solvent based products for most plastics. Unfortunately all the OEM's have their own specific chemical matrix compositions; some react well to 3M emblem and trim adhesives, others like Tap Plastics Weld-On solvents and cements, CA or Super glues for Plastics, Testors model glue and more. 

Michael


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Glues are important, but I have found that preparation is as much or more important than the glue itself. 

Well fit parts.. 
no paint in glue areas.. 
sanded - scuffed surfaces.. 
clean surfaces prior to adding glue... 
not moving parts during setting of the glue.. 

And the curious part of me would like to know what your building? 
Shorter cars,, or longer cars, new roof lines!!! 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Michael W (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there, 
I do not have a favourite glue but there are several I have used before sucessfully depening on material. 
For plastics I use a polycement made by revell, it comes in a blue bottle with a metal tip, which can be easily cleaned... 
Please note that poly cements partially melt the plastic and then harden out, they do not glue metal or wood to plastic. 

As superglue I recommend a product called " superglue" made by wurth please note this is an indutrial strengh product! 

For raisin I use normally a loctite product, please note it is black and will stain the objects to glue, also it is an industrial strengh product. 

I have used loctites superglue successfully too. 
Hope that helps a bit 
Kind regards michael


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

MEK 
It should work with any type of plastic!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

For my Aristo kit bashes I've had good luck with Ambroid ProWeld ... a Professional Plastic Welder! Well that's what says on the label, but I use it anyway. 

It works with a variety of plastics;Styrene, Butyrate, ABS, Acrylic (Lucite and Plexiglass). 
It's another clear liquid that melts and dries to frm a strong bond. 
John


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe I'm stuck in my HO days, but I like Walther's "Goo". It holds most everything, give a couple minutes to reposition and clamp, and doesn't even smell bad. A bit pricey at about five bucks for a tube, but I like its forgiving nature. 

JackM


----------

